
Indexing the Fastest Growing SaaS Companies - rmulley12
http://saas1000.com/
======
RileyJames
On a related note. I always thought Xero made for an interesting case study
for saas founders, as the company has went public when it had 150~ customers.
That's pretty uncommon, and means that Xero's financial (including
user/subscription growth) metrics are available for every year since founding.

All here: [https://www.xero.com/au/about/investors/financial-
info/](https://www.xero.com/au/about/investors/financial-info/)

Disclaimer: I work at Xero: API, integrations & add-on ecosystem.

~~~
hendry
Would be nice if the data wasn't buried in PDFs.

~~~
gk1
What's the incentive for them to make it more convenient to find?

~~~
hendry
Investor confidence? Better visibility?

~~~
PakG1
What company out there doesn't do PDFs? Genuinely curious. I'd hesitate to say
that switching to non-PDF data would raise investor confidence all that much.

------
RileyJames
> The list will include the largest saas companies and smaller startups. For
> now in order to get a ranking you must have in between 40 and 1000 employees

If the list intends to include “the largest saas companies” it seems strange
to exclude companies with over 1000 staff.

~~~
WingH
Also, it's much easier to jump from 10 employees to 40, rather than from 1000
to 4000. So this list is very biased.

------
hyperpape
If you go down to page 5 or 6, GNU Emacs is listed.

------
afpx
Note: “fastest growing” in terms of numbers of employees, not necessarily in
terms of influence, customers, revenue, or profits

~~~
thisisit
I think the head line should reflect this metric. Though I have my doubts on
whether number of employees is a good metric.

------
aschmid
Number of employees is not necessarily a very indicative metric for fastest
growing

------
kbos87
One thing that’s eye opening is how many of these aren’t in the Bay Area, but
are in a few other cities that never get any attention for producing a lot of
software companies.

------
mrgordon
Some of the bigger SaaS companies are missing from the list

------
gremlinsinc
I'm curious how you get your metrics/info on each company.

~~~
kcorbitt
Based on the data exposed, probably from LinkedIn's employee count.

